# Help with Arimidex dose needed! Sex drive issues



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys.

I'm currently 4 weeks into a 12-week bulking cycle. I'm on 750mg of Test E per week,and I've just finished a 40mg ED Dbol kickstart. I've been taking 1mg Armiidex EOD to combat water retention but mainly to prevent gyno (I am gyno-prone and have developed mild gyno from my early AAS use by not educating myself properly about AI use whilst taking aromatising compounds).

The Arimidex has been working a treat at drastically reducing water retention BUT it's been a major libido-killer. This is always a problem for any bloke but I live with my fiancee and going without sex for more than a few nights causes questions which lead to arguments which lead to stress etc...you guys know how it is. I need to get my libido back on track but I'm scared to ditch the AI because gyno would be a cert with me.

Is 1mg EOD of Arimidex too much for 750mg ew Test E? Should I reduce it to 1mg E3D or even E4D? Or should I get some Nolvadex,sack the Arimidex off altogether,and just use the Nolvadex to treat any gyno symptoms as and when they occur? (That's an option I'm not too keen on tbh,but if there is a consensus of opinion on this then I would go for it).

I really appreciate any help you guys can give me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you have no lib the the ai dose is too much for you, drop to 0.5 x2-3 ew and see how that goes, can take a week or 2 for lib to return once you have enough estrogen in you.

1mg eod is too much adex for me on nearly 2000mg test ew


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

That's too much adex for that dose for most people, I have the same trouble as you

The amount of adex I need to prevent gyno kills my libido, so what I started doing was using a sensible dose of adex at 0.5mg EOD and added 20mg nolva ED

Works a treat mate and I suggest you try it


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

i take 1mg pharma adex per day, on 750mg sus, 500mg deca, horny as hell and growing well, after reading Ausbuilt's posts regarding adex dosage i always take 1mg, do you guys not agree??


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice fellas.

Stone14 - you taking less adex than me while you're on just under 2g test a week was a real eye opener! Makes me think I've been killing the adex as I feared.

Hotdog - thanks for the advice pal,so do you basically take 1mg E4D? Does taking 20mg nolva ED on top of that not limit your gains or do you not notice a decrease.

Cluk89 - I read ausbuilts AI posts a couple of weeks before I became a full member,as I was just sort of browsing the site. I don't remember the full details but wasn't he taking 1mg adex ED cos he was on something like 4g test a week? Plus I'm not 100% but I think he might have been on letro, not adex. Does that make a significant difference at all?


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Would it be worth adding proviron? I'm unsure if this would work when estrogen is crashed though, maybe someone can educate me, cheers


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I split the tabs and take half EOD mate

Nolva doesn't affect gains at all, lowering estrogen too much with adex will though


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> Thanks for the advice fellas.
> 
> Stone14 - you taking less adex than me while you're on just under 2g test a week was a real eye opener! Makes me think I've been killing the adex as I feared.
> 
> ...


Stone and Hotdog are right mate, that dose adex is too high for 750mg test. I had the same problem as you a few weeks back...was running 100mg test suspension and 50mg dbol ed and 1mg adex eod killed my libido!! What I did was stop the adex completely and waited for sex drive to return. This took a few days, then I added the adex back in at 0.5 mg eod...perfect, and my mrs is being kept happy again lol. I honestly think that 0.25mg eod will be enough for you mate. Good luck!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> i take 1mg pharma adex per day, on 750mg sus, 500mg deca, horny as hell and growing well, after reading Ausbuilt's posts regarding adex dosage i always take 1mg, do you guys not agree??


I think everyone reacts differently to adex and also to estrogen levels. Anything over 0.5mg adex eod on 1g test hammers my estrogen down too low and totally kills my sex drive. I also think it varies from person to person how much estrogen levels can actually affect sex drive...it seems some people can get away with very high or low estrogen levels and keep a high sex drive.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in a similar situation mate, 600mg T400 a week, 0.5mg adex EOD, and my sex drive has never been so low. Reckon it's worth trying 0.25mg EOD, or would that be too low?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

could he not drop the adex now he's finished dbol and keep novla on hand if needed.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose I could come off adex and take nolva if needed...but must admit I really don't like the idea. I think prevention is better than the cure. I understand why some guys 'keep nolva handy' just in case gyno symptoms occur...but if you already know you're susceptible to gyno - as I do - I'd rather keep using adex. Would feel like a sitting duck otherwise.

From what I'm reading it sounds like 0.25- 0.5 mg EOD is the sweet spot for preventing gyno and keeping sex drive up on my dose of test.

Just out of curiosity - and I know there is no such thing as 'one size fits all' - but has anyone on here devised some sort of 'rule oc thumb' regarding adex use. ie 'for every extra 250mg test ew you take X amount of extra adex'

I'm just curious to know for future cycles with higher test doses


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm in a similar situation mate, 600mg T400 a week, 0.5mg adex EOD, and my sex drive has never been so low. Reckon it's worth trying 0.25mg EOD, or would that be too low?


0.25 mg adex eod is just right for me on 500-750 mg test


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> I suppose I could come off adex and take nolva if needed...but must admit I really don't like the idea. I think prevention is better than the cure. I understand why some guys 'keep nolva handy' just in case gyno symptoms occur...but if you already know you're susceptible to gyno - as I do - I'd rather keep using adex. Would feel like a sitting duck otherwise.
> 
> From what I'm reading it sounds like 0.25- 0.5 mg EOD is the sweet spot for preventing gyno and keeping sex drive up on my dose of test.
> 
> ...


For me it's 0.25 mg eod for 500-750 mg test, and 0.5 mg eod for 750-1000mg test. I think this would probably suit most people although everyone is different


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

1010AD said:


> could he not drop the adex now he's finished dbol and keep novla on hand if needed.


No. In my opinion anything over 500mg test and you will def need an ai. Even at 250mg test a week I would take prob 0.25 mg twice a week.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

i tried adex .5 eod and it didnt even work! i was on 150mg tri-tren eod and 100mg test prop eod.. aromasin 20mg a day works for me. in fact, its the only thing that stops gyno for me.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Cheers for that Stuey mate


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Sen mate perhaps your gyno was progesterone-related cos of the tren? Although I suppose if that was the case aromasin wouldn't have stopped it :S I stopped taking deca even though I loved its anabolic properties cos I felt the way it could cause gyno was too tough/unpredictable to control. Some guys say caber is effective for tren and deca gyno but others say caber doesn't reduce progesterone levels. It all gets very confusing :S I wish I was one of those lucku blokes who never get gyno no matter what. Then I could take whatever the f**k I want!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> Cheers for that Stuey mate


No bother mate.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

This past week and a bit I've changed to 0.5mg e3d + 10mg nolva ed, and my floppy cock problem has disappeared. In a good way lol.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/171653-adex-lot.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/170197-my-adex-dose-overkill.html

Quote from aus:

"1mg EOD is ample. The half life is 46.8 hours. Aromasin has a 26 hour half life and can't be taken EOD.

You"ll probably be fine with that lot on 0.5mg arimidex EOD (thats the min i would take).

Its a bit individual above that- if you get sensitive nips- go to 1mg EOD. I take 1mg EOD and am on 2g of test; but I know others that need to run it at 1mg ED at that dose..

Basically the min is 0.5mg EOD. increase it if you feel you need to - when people say the AI didn't work- its becuase either its a UGL, or they took it E3D which is impossible with ANY AI."


----------



## StrongGuy (Oct 10, 2017)

Old thread but I've been reading up and this seems the most relative. I've been on test a while but at a much lower does, and have recently bumped it up to 750 a week, but also started Arimidex to .5 EOD... and I am really experiencing the floppy cock as someone else put it. Lol. I don't seem to have any high estrogen sides, so I think I am just going to drop it and see how my libido does and hope that fixes the problem. After that if I start it up again I'll start at .25....

If it doesn't fix it I suppose I'll have to look into the next culprit....


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

StrongGuy said:


> Old thread but I've been reading up and this seems the most relative. I've been on test a while but at a much lower does, and have recently bumped it up to 750 a week, but also started Arimidex to .5 EOD... and I am really experiencing the floppy cock as someone else put it. Lol. I don't seem to have any high estrogen sides, so I think I am just going to drop it and see how my libido does and hope that fixes the problem. After that if I start it up again I'll start at .25....
> 
> If it doesn't fix it I suppose I'll have to look into the next culprit....


 Drop it, don't add it unless there is a problem. If there is no problem then don't fix it.


----------

